# Virtualized Server 2008



## Axerion (Nov 16, 2011)

I use windows server 2008 Standard in virtualbox.
2nd computer is virtual windows 7 pro.
i need to create link between these machines so if i create a domain in server,7 should be able to join in that domain and receive internet via that.

in a nutshell: i need to create a test network with domain using windows 7 pro and windows server 2008 standard so server gets internet from host,and 7 gets internet via server in a domain link (using virtualbox) (server is a virtual domain controller)


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you actually created a domain in Server 2008 along with AD and DNS? You also need to use a local only connection and not your NIC for a network.


----------



## Axerion (Nov 16, 2011)

server is promoted to domain controller with dns etc installed,im in that point i need to add 7 pc to its domain. server has access to host internet on 1 card and 2nd card is internal network card.
7 pc has only internal network card


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have DHCP set up on the server VM as well and given the server a static IP address? I am not sure how the virtual nics are handled on Virtualbox, but Virtual PC uses local only and it separate from your physical network on the host.


----------



## Axerion (Nov 16, 2011)

yep,server has DHCP server and static ip. i managed to add my test NT 4 pc to its domain,but it cant login to it,as it says domain is not available.. NT 4 cos i try the same on my own laptop, that can not run 7 and 2008 at same time.


----------

